# Green Goblin



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I just started assembling the Green Goblin last night. IMHO, both the Green Goblin and the Spider-Man kits are superb kits. Very nicely designed. The early criticisms concerning the pose and detail are absolutely unfounded and incorrect. These kits are very well detailed, substantial in size and the engineering on them is excellent. It looks like the left hand of the Goblin can be reposed so he can be made to hold a pumpkin bomb, so I'm going to give that a shot.

I only just started assembly, but I went ahead to see how good the goblin would look with some paint on it and here are the results:


















I can't wait to finish these and I'm thinking about putting an LED into the Goblin Glider to give it a little something extra.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

When I first glanced at that I thought it was a new limited edition bust that usually costs a lot of money. Nice paint job and complements the sculpt well.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks excellent so far, can't wait to see it all finished! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Thanks guys. Yeah. I was looking at the assembled but unpainted head and I really wondered how much detail was in there. I was pleasantly surprised at what the paint revealed. I can think of no finer styrene likeness. Whoever sculpted this--big kudos!

I'm a little stumped on doing the seams along the legs and arms though. Unlike the Spider-Man kit, there's no place to hide the seams! The detail is so nice and crisp, I'm thinking a texture stamp will only stand out more. Maybe just some time spent cutting out the detail with a hobby knife will do...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I still have the ol' Horizon Vinyl Spidey and Gobby on the pile - Gobby's even got his basic painting done. Always meant to build them together in a little (big!) vignette. Maybe I'll do that with these.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That looks great!alex


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Oops,I just did something in my shorts.Great shading,looks really menacing.This is going to be one mean kit when finished.A thought comes to mind.It would be great to put the Green Goblin in the same diorama setting.Green Goblin charging from behind with pumpkin in hand while Spidey looks up front unaware of what 's coming behind him.Looks very much like one of those comic book cover scenes made by marvel doesn't it.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Scary. Was it hard to paint such a small face? Fantastic job. I love the subtle skin shading. Makes it look bigger than it must be.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

He's really looking good, Steven!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

You ought to be getting paid for this work, Steven. The Goblin never looked so good.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL! If I got paid for it, it wouldn't be fun anymore! Thanks Todd. You got these out to me fast!
Thank you everyone for looking at the work. I spent the evening trying to figure out what to do about the seam line on the limbs. I might try using an engraving bit in the Dremel and just try to carve in some of the scales that got lost because it was situated on the sides of the parts. I might make a texture stamp anyway, despite my misgivings that the technique will work in this case. But you never know until you try.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

FANTASTIC WORK!!!!!!! (and i rarely use caps so you know i really mean it!)


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Great work!!!!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Gotta admit, it does look real good!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I like it! I'd like to do something with a long winding trail of smoke coming out of the gliders exhaust.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Thanks guys. The kit is really great! I hope we see more along these lines from Moebius!

Mitch. Yeah totally. I've been futzing with a can of "Great Stuff" trying to get the plume to look right. It should look pretty neat all lit up.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome work. I might even get one of these after seeing yours now! LOL. (I'm a lousy figure painter...)


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Really impressive! Can't wait for mine to come in from CulTVman!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow! Very nice work, indeed! Excellent work on the color tones...


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Looking good !!! 


Robert .


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Damm Your Good!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Thanks guys. I hope to do more this weekend! My only regret is not taking a Dremel to that upper mouth part and hollow out the upper palette a bit. Didn't realize when I put it together how visible that is! :drunk:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats really good work and good photos too. I just got the Spiderman fig in my shop today...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh, wow, that's looking great, Steven! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Great Looks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Astounding...! To get such a beautiful paint job on such a small piece speaks to a steady hand and incredible talent.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually it ain't so small! I was surprised when I opened the box. I think these kits are 1/6 scale!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

1/8 scale...
Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Really? They look bigger in pieces in the box. :lol:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

They are a big, hefty 1/8!
You guys do great work Dave! May the styrene gods forever smile upon Moebius' brow.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

It seems Like I read years ago that the Aurora 1/8th scale kits were really closer to 1/9th. But I could be crazy..


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They really seem close to 1/6th. I would have to say Spidey standing is bigger than Iron Man, and I think bigger than Frankenstein!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe 1/7th ish?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm thinking 1/6 for Spidey. He _was _a teenager in the comicbook afterall...


----------

